# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  requested dream journal entries

## Kromoh

Alright, I just came to a point in the writing of the 3rd chapter that needs a dream experience. I thought of searching DV's Dream journals, but that offers two problems:

+ It's hard to find a dream that suits my needs. Even if I did, though, I'd have to ask the poster's name, which is something troublesome.

+ I believe that the team's members should have priority in having their dreams added. So, a team member's dream comes in first place.

I wouldn't want to add one of my own dreams, since the very dream at the introduction is already mine.



Reasons explained, let's to use this thread to ask for specific dream accounts.

If you have a dream which suits the writers' needs, please post it here. Also, if you happen to know a suitable dream from someone else, it would be apreciated as well.

Furthermore, if you are a writer, and want a specific account of dream, post your request here, and I will add it to the list.

I might edit the request list later, so keep an eye every here and then.

------------------------------------

*Requests:*

Needed a non-lucid dream in which the dreamer did nothing special: nothing that indicates the experience is a dream should be present. It must be a dream that could be mistaken for reality.A DILD based on a dream sign. It can be any dream.

------------------------------------

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Man of Shred

i have an LD of getting lucid because i realised i was at school and hadn't been there in years. if that suits anyones needs you may use it.

----------


## Mr. Pig

You can use my journal if you want.  It's small right now, but I update it every day.

----------

